# Thread closed. Please delete.



## Gleezbo (Jul 6, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Kang

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Thanks!


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (May 18, 2012)

Cool thanks

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------

